# Kawasaki Mule freight and document fees?



## 44magpastor (Sep 27, 2017)

So, I am in the market for a Kawasaki Mule.  I find a 2017 "leftover" model at Gainesville Motorsports.  The guy tells me its $5925.  I'm interested, until we get inside.  

We go to his desk, he takes my contact info...and goes to see his boss. He comes back and the OTD price is $7,600.  Assuming 400 bucks for tax, there was NO explanation for the additional $1200 in charges.  

I ask the guy and he says, "Freight and document fees".
Goodbye. 

1. They misrepresented the price, by putting the fees on the back end.

2. There is no reason to charge freight for a standard item....especially one that DIDN'T sell and they want to get rid of.

Is this a common thing for dealerships now?  I don't remember $1200 freight and document fees.  TWELVE-HUNDRED DOLLARS?  No.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 27, 2017)

Documents should cost a mere 2-300 and I think that's is a gross markup for what is actually done 

Then freight....  A few hundred per unit.


I also think these fees being added after the procedure is a crock and a misrepresentation of price to get you in.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 27, 2017)

State the sales price. All those other fees need to be "hidden" as that is the cost of doing business. You don't go to Wal-Mart and buy something to find out there is shipping, assembly, CSR fees etc. Give me a price, I can figure sales tax and that is it. Anything else is CensoredCensored and will make me walk. A dealer is a business and all those fees are the cost of business, I don't care if I have to pay them I just don't want to see them!


----------



## Robert28 (Sep 27, 2017)

Dealer wanted to charge me something like $500 for an "assembly fee" on my Ranger. I explained to him it was sitting on the showroom floor all put together and ready to go. Finally got him down to $200 but still a ripoff.


----------



## 44magpastor (Sep 28, 2017)

I had a long talk with the Sales Manager.  The irony is, I'm sure he's the one who actually tacked on the fees.  He blamed the manufacturer for their existence, but admitted the salesman dropped the ball, by not revealing them up front.  

He should have offered to wave the fees and sell the unit at the originally quoted price, but that didn't happen.  Tells me all I need to know about the dealership.


----------



## Robert28 (Sep 28, 2017)

44magpastor said:


> I had a long talk with the Sales Manager.  The irony is, I'm sure he's the one who actually tacked on the fees.  He blamed the manufacturer for their existence, but admitted the salesman dropped the ball, by not revealing them up front.
> 
> He should have offered to wave the fees and sell the unit at the originally quoted price, but that didn't happen.  Tells me all I need to know about the dealership.



It's not just that particular dealership, it seems like it's ALL of them that aren't Honda. The problem is I'm not a fan of Honda UTV's but like the four wheelers. Oh well, my Ranger is paid for and hopefully it'll last me for years and years to come so I don't have to fool with all those fees anytime soon.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Sep 29, 2017)

Almost every dealer is going to add those fees. There are some that don't, for instance I bought a 2017 Polaris Ranger 579 Full size in June as a birthday present to myself. I had been shopping around since January and the everyone locally was selling them at MSRP, little to no negotiation room and then the Doc & Assembly fees and not to mention Tax.one day I was on Craigslist browsing and found dealers in AL, TN, and NC advertising the same unit for $8,499 with no fees or tax for out of state residents. Needless to say I went to Chattanooga TN and bought mine, paid cash and had what I wanted and at a great price. 
My advice to you is to shop around, look at dealers out of state like I did. I saved just over $3k if you factor in the discounted price, Doc fee, assembly fee, and tax!


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 1, 2017)

Theres a guy on the outdoor trader who has a 15 610 mule with only 50 hours.  my mama went to buy a new 610 and they sold her the replacement 500 and its not built near as good as the 610.  She has a 610 that's got 3500 hours and its still goin.


----------



## cr00241 (Oct 1, 2017)

Ajohnson0587 said:


> Almost every dealer is going to add those fees. There are some that don't, for instance I bought a 2017 Polaris Ranger 579 Full size in June as a birthday present to myself. I had been shopping around since January and the everyone locally was selling them at MSRP, little to no negotiation room and then the Doc & Assembly fees and not to mention Tax.one day I was on Craigslist browsing and found dealers in AL, TN, and NC advertising the same unit for $8,499 with no fees or tax for out of state residents. Needless to say I went to Chattanooga TN and bought mine, paid cash and had what I wanted and at a great price.
> My advice to you is to shop around, look at dealers out of state like I did. I saved just over $3k if you factor in the discounted price, Doc fee, assembly fee, and tax!



Don't think you got away from tax. They have to report their sales and you could get a tax bill in the mail from Georgia. My buddy bought an ATV from Southern Honda in TN and 3 years later got a tax bill from Georgia. Just FYI.


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 1, 2017)

cr00241 said:


> Don't think you got away from tax. They have to report their sales and you could get a tax bill in the mail from Georgia. My buddy bought an ATV from Southern Honda in TN and 3 years later got a tax bill from Georgia. Just FYI.


I bought a  Polaris hawkeye in 2007 from a dealer in Chattanooga. They didn't collect sales tax either. OTD price was 1500 less than local and no tax etc. They told me I might get a tax bill but I never did. I would take the gamble. After all, you would only be paying the sales tax for your county, and their prices are usually cheaper anyway. So if I can save 2000 on the sales price and pay sales tax still a better deal.


----------



## thumper523 (Oct 2, 2017)

*Mule*

I bought mine from White's Cycle in Chattanooga, no hidden cost and hassle free. Bought the 610XC and they had to order it, came in a week later. Had roof and removable windshield added. Great guys to deal with.


----------



## cr00241 (Oct 2, 2017)

ucfireman said:


> I bought a  Polaris hawkeye in 2007 from a dealer in Chattanooga. They didn't collect sales tax either. OTD price was 1500 less than local and no tax etc. They told me I might get a tax bill but I never did. I would take the gamble. After all, you would only be paying the sales tax for your county, and their prices are usually cheaper anyway. So if I can save 2000 on the sales price and pay sales tax still a better deal.



When you pay sales tax, you pay to the state and county. Georgia sales tax rate is 4% and then you pay your county. Richmond county where I live is another 4%. He got a tax bill for 8% of his purchase price. I agree it is worth the gamble but they could always send you a tax bill. The deals are much better up there then what they sell them for around my location.


----------



## striper slug (Oct 11, 2017)

I went through the same as op and ended up at the honda place in chattanooga.
I tried to get a three year old but  new beartracker from lawrenceville honda yamaha, it was listed for $2500 on the atv trader and by the time the crooked salesman got done it was gonna be $3300.


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 18, 2017)

A co-worker took his bike to the same place the OP dealt with, for new tires first thing in the morning, they called him at work 15 minutes before they closed, to let him know his bike was ready to be picked up...and if he couldn't get there before they closed he would be charged with "storage" fees.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 19, 2017)

It is all additional profit for them and cost for you no matter what name they put on it.

I don't mind a man making a living but I do resent the attempt to manipulate by the use of falsehoods.


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 8, 2017)

EXACTLY......I hate those fees too.
Misrepresentation and nonsense scams.

I had GREAT luck going to a dealership in TN several years ago.  Quoted price is the price.  

In summer I went to Lawrenceville to purchase a brand new jet ski.  I had my jet ski trailer and tucked away exactly MSRP and tax in my pocket in CASH.  I got there and found the ski I wanted and told the salesman, I have MSRP plus my 6% tax.  Let's do it.  He spoke to his manager and manager said NO.  They have to charge extra fees.  

In a nice way, I told them to pound sand and left.  I will NEVER go back there.  I did find a dealership in ALABAMA that would agree to my terms and would put them in writing....but I decided it was too much of a hassle and bought a boat instead.  

Wait until you look on the "trader" online for 4 wheelers and side by sides.  They advertise one price and they "sell for" another price.  Frustrating to say the least.

-----------------
on a similar note:  For nearly 15 years I only bought NEW Infiniti cars because the dealerships honored the price they quoted.  No scams, no nonsense.  Try that with Ford (sorry loyal fans, i've never had good exp at any Ford dealer).  I can't tell you how many times I went to my local FORD dealer and tried to buy the NEW Mustang 5.0.  From 2011 thru 2015 every year I'd go and try to work a deal and EVERY time I got a load of manure. Finally, the last time, I told the manager he was a "blank".

Of course, your Ford dealer may vary.....and I like Ford, just not the dealerships.

Point is, for me personally, I have purchased "brands" that don't mess around with scamming, extra fees, low balling your trade, etc.  What i've learned is when the deal changes or they start trying to throw in some nonsense fees, I walk.  End of story AND i don't go back no matter what they promise.

There are at least a half dozen Kawasaki dealers with a couple hours of metro Atl.  Keep calling them and get a quote emailed to you before you venture out.  Also, may want to try out of state.....sometimes the large volume dealers give better pricing.  Good luck.

---- Just a suggestion, there is an app called YELP, and you can also post in GOOGLE REVIEWS your experience.  I have started to do this tactic, warning others of my experience.  Not saying this will change their ways, but if they start losing business from their nonsense, I feel better about it.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 8, 2017)

cr00241 said:


> When you pay sales tax, you pay to the state and county. Georgia sales tax rate is 4% and then you pay your county. Richmond county where I live is another 4%. He got a tax bill for 8% of his purchase price. I agree it is worth the gamble but they could always send you a tax bill. The deals are much better up there then what they sell them for around my location.



I have heard they are starting to do this.  10 years ago they did not.  But yes, still a far better deal.



striper slug said:


> I went through the same as op and ended up at the honda place in chattanooga.
> I tried to get a three year old but  new beartracker from lawrenceville honda yamaha, it was listed for $2500 on the atv trader and by the time the crooked salesman got done it was gonna be $3300.



Ahhhh. Lawrenceville dealership.  YUP.  Crooked salesman and manager.  I'm surprised so many people go for paying these outrageous extra fees.  They won't get my $$$$$.

I understand making a living and such.  But those extra "mandatory" fees are insane. 

I've never purchased a new car for MSRP (always much lower) and refused their add on's.....but for the ATV and boat world, it seems these fees are the norm.  

Very sad.


----------



## JohnK (Dec 25, 2017)

If they paid cash,check  I've not know anyone to get a tax bill from Georgia if they bought in Tenn. I mean why, there's no tag or license required so who would know and is a bill from Georgia even valid? Just because you get a bill doesn't mean you owe it. Once upon a time I called Chattanooga, got a price, drove up there and he got it loaded on the truck and I was gone in less than an hour for the quoted price.


----------



## 7 point (Feb 20, 2018)

I bought a 2018 mule sx 4wd new for $8500 otd


----------

